# Ibragimova & Tiberghien - Beethoven



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Beethoven - Violin Sonatas -1
Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano
Wigmore Hall Live WHLive0036

Op. 12/1, 23, 30/2 and 3

I haven't often listened to Beethoven's Sonatas for Piano and Violin. If more performers played them this way, I would be way more familiar with them. "Fresh" ain't in it; this music is alive and lively, and Tiberghien & Ibragimova play the bejassus out of it - within the limits of semi-civilized decorum, of course. The melodies are both sweeter and stronger than I'm used to hearing them -anyone who is under the misapprehension that Beethoven couldn't 'do melody' needs this corrective. The range of pace and volume... ah, what can I say. Maybe there is something on YouTube.

Wigmore released the sonatas complete in three volumes, and they are listed at amazon.com. Here's a link to this volume:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vio...TF8&qid=1393346611&sr=1-2&keywords=Ibragimova

No super-bargain prices there, but still...


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

The Beethoven Violin Sonatas are amongst my favourite works of Beethoven, and high in my list of favourite violin sonatas (under Bach's of course.) I will check this record out (I have another record with Ibragimova and she's really good) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bas said:


> The Beethoven Violin Sonatas are amongst my favourite works of Beethoven, and high in my list of favourite violin sonatas (under Bach's of course.) I will check this record out (I have another record with Ibragimova and she's really good) Thanks for the tip.


You're welcome. These sonatas are quite piano-dependent, and Tiberghien does his share of the job very well.

I see that they have a CD out - on Hyperion I think - of Szmanowski's music for those instruments. The reviews I read at amazon.com are highly favorable. Neither of them made the comparison with Wilkomirska/Barbosa, my 'reference recording', but I am very curious - and, unfortunately, impecunious.


----------

